# Employer Supported Education -- Tuition Credits



## downloadduckss (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,

I was doing a part-time MBA with a Canadian University in 2011. Per the income-tax act, I am defined as a "full-time" student in 2011 (according to my T2202A).

Situation:
My employer has been paying 50% of my expenses for school. However, the way they reimbursed me was through a regular expense submission. I looked at my 2011 T4, it seemed it's not added as a taxable benefit.

My questions is: is it possible to claim the full 100% listed on my T2202A for my tax return? Or will I have to deduct 50% of the amount from my T2202A for reporting my tax return?

Tax gurus, please kindly let me know.

DD


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You are not entitled to claim expenses for which you were reimbursed.

_From T4130:Income Tax and Benefit Guide. 
*Scholarship exemption, and tuition, education, and textbook amounts. *If you paid or reimbursed tuition fees to your employees and there is no taxable benefit according to these guidelines, the employees are not eligible to claim the scholarship exemption, tuition, textbook, or education tax credits on their individual returns. You should inform them of this. _


----------



## ctardi (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it correct to enter the full amounts found on the T2202A, and then include money given to me by the employer for education reimbursement as 'other employment income'? 

Or do I subtract the amount given to me by my employer from the amount listed on the T2202A?


----------

